
Computer simulations suggest war drove the rise of civilizations - ryan_j_naughton
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/09/computer-simulations-suggest-war-drove-the-rise-of-civilizations/
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6435081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6435081)

